# farmington NM to sanantonio TX



## Blackout (Mar 3, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so i hit the old dusty trail out of farmington to the abq i stayed there a night then i left to el pasco got stuck and met this bad ass old hitch hiker named shades. so i didnt get a ride that night me and shades talked for hours. so i got tired and slept in a tunnel. i finaly got a ride out and a inter section by some crazy ass red neck. he made me drive his car for awile wile he got all drunk then he bout me a 40oz then he made me drive again and i never drive so it was crazy to me.

so know im in san antonio i came here to hop my first train with my dog named broun i plan on going east so im going to study the trains here so hit me up if your around and want to teach me the ways of the train


----------

